# Texas Charlies Flip



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Texas Charlie gave me his slingshot today and I prize it very much. It is made out of 3/8 brass rod and here is a picture of it. He shot this one slingshot for about 25 years. He was a flip shooter that shot from the center of his chest with his arms going both ways and his release was immediate. He has killed thousands of Jack Rabbits and told me that the most he ever killed in one day was 49. He worked in the oil fields and the jacks would chew up wire insulation. His bands pulled over 30 pounds and he liked to shoot a variety of steel and iron pieces that weighed about 600 Grains. The two things he shot the most were 5/8 inch nuts and a 1/2 inch square by 1 inch long piece of iron that he got from worn out piston rings from large gas oil field engines. I have shot with him quite a bit and he was the most accurate flip shooter that I ever met. He also had the fastest release I ever saw with a slingshot. His pull and release was one motion. He is moving about 5 hours away from me and I will miss him. He is 84 years old and is moving to be near his family.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

He sounds like a heck of a guy! His slingshot design is interesting too, with the rope tied pouch! I wonder if that would help with the tearing, by the pouch, that happens on many of my flat bands.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Aaron. You gonna leave her as is or restore her to her glory days Tex?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like you two were good friends. Sorry you have to be farther apart. I'm sure he will miss you as well.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have not decided whether to restore it or leave it as it is. The green tube is still good and it is real strong. I am torn between making it like new or leaving it as is. If I do, I will have to find the right size tubing for the handle cover. Charlie told me that it was originally amber latex. He also said that he always used amber latex for the power bands also, but could not find any of the heavy wall thickness the last couple of times. He understood that tubes were slow and that is why he shot heavy bands and heavy projectiles. Tex


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I would leave it as it is. It has a story to tell when you look at it. Would be nice to have some pics and a story about the man in a display cabinet.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

In my opinion that slingshot isn't just another one in the collection, it is more like a trophy! A piece to be envied by the rest of us. How often are any of us going to get a slingshot in our collection that was personally used for so long with a verifiable history from a natural talent of a shooter.

Natural shooters fascinate me as I consider myself to have good hand eye coordination. But, sometimes I feel like the eyes and hands refuse to be harmonious with a slingshot. I am wondering things like; did they need the amount of practice shots I have taken. Not to mention the perfect roundness of the shot I have to use and apparently great shooters like Hussey, your friend and others didn't have this luxury. Things like that.

Good Story.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Is the rope-pouch-connection strong enough to shoot several times or do you have to fix it up again after every shot?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have slingshots from Rufus Hussey, a couple of Blue Skeen’s, a couple of Ivan Glens, and several other famous shooters as well. The attachment from the pouch to the tubes of Charlie's flip will stay put for as long as you want to shoot it. A lot of Texans also use this cord tie to attach the bands to the fork with a hole in the fork. I don't consider them trophies though, but I do cherish them very much. Tex


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

great story indeed, sorry for your's fiend's separation. I read an interwiew in wich a young flipshooter was explaining the strings between pouch and rubbers are a must if you aim to precisiona and dont whants Your's shots slowing ethe shot after the rubber hit the fork. 
hope I could explain better in english, argh


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I talked to Charlie and decided to restore it to near its original state. I left the nicks and marks on the frame, cleaned the frame up and put new rubber on it. The pouch and cord are original. Now I can shoot it and get a feel of how it shot. Notice on the frame the following. “Z OXWELD NO. 25 M BRONZE” So it was made from a 3/8 inch diameter bronze welding rod. Charlie said that he got two out of it, one for a bubby and one for himself. The power bands are 12 inches long (his specifications). The bands covering the rods were 7/16 inch Out side diameter by 3/32 wall. They were extremely hard to install. I am going to send him a finished picture of it. It is shootable and lives again for a long while. It will help me have many fond memories of our friendship. Charlie is a very well liked person by all. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a great slingshot and you did it justice restoring it....


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

what about frames measures, seems pretty short


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah Bill,

Treasure not trophy is more accurate to what I was thinking.

It would seem the string method is a potential time/work saver especially if applicable to bands. (I am changing bands quite a bit.) As long as the pouch and string hold up we would only have to tie off to the catty. Then the tube (band?) to the string is a quick and easy attachment method.

So a couple of questions.

Why isn't this method used more? Or variations.

Can it be used effectively on bands?

I would test it but I don't have a usable type string and it is raining today for a real test. I will probably make one with the string just to try what it is all about.

Any feed back on my questions will be welcomed.

thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Rayshot here are some answers to your questions. -- Tex*

It would seem the string method is a potential time/work saver especially if applicable to bands. (I am changing bands quite a bit.) As long as the pouch and string hold up we would only have to tie off to the catty. Then the tube (band?) to the string is a quick and easy attachment method.

So a couple of questions.

Why isn't this method used more? Or variations.







*Because it slows the speed of the slingshot. (unused draw length) It is used mostly by flip shooters shooting a butterfly style*

Can it be used effectively on bands?







*Yes it can, but a smaller string must be used*

I would test it but I don't have a usable type string and it is raining today for a real test. I will probably make one with the string just to try what it is all about.

Any feed back on my questions will be welcomed.

thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Stelug, The slingshot is 4 inches wide and 6 1/2 inches tall. -- Tex


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bill, sounds like a simple, sturdy slingshot frame.

I'm trying to find 3/8 inch bronze welding rod, but am having no luck. Any idea where I can get one rod? Would a 12-inch rod be long enough to get that frame out of?

And did Charlie just heat and bend, heat and bend?

Thanks for the information

Wendell


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

wd40 said:


> I'm trying to find 3/8 inch bronze welding rod, but am having no luck.
> 
> Wendell


That has been my experience also, but I was able to find 3/8 inch copper grounding rod at a local hardware store. You might want to check electrical supply houses, too. My 5 ft rod cost $3.59, and having pounded in a few of these over the years, I can tell you that the copper is plenty strong enough for a slingshot.

Henry


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

It would be cool to have a section on the forum that would be titled, "Slingshot Hall of Fame" You could have two sections; one for the shooters and one for the slingshots.







Sort of a historical tribute.

Just an idea. I love stuff like that.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks, Henry. I will look for copper 3/8 grounding rod.

Wendell


----------

